# Courage needs you - Ontario!



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

PLEASE HELP COURAGE - SHE HAS BEEN THROUGH A LOT! IF YOU LIVE IN THE GTA AND CAN TAKE HER CALL THE BURLINGTON ANIMAL AID SHELTER - SEE WWW.ANIMALAID.CA

Quote from their website:

Blood stains on the window ledge and streaks down the broken glass, are all the evidence that remains of the torture “Courage” must have endured during the 3 - 4 weeks she lived with her 3 kittens, in a seldom used garage addition on Delaware St. On the day she and her kittens were brought to Animal Aid, she had cuts to her face and a front right leg that is severely cut with tendon damage and infection. She is scheduled for surgery on Friday. 
The owner of the house where “Courage” was found said she had been around for several months and thought she must live somewhere in the neighbourhood, as she looked healthy. However, she had not been seen lately, but he thought nothing of it. He went into the room to move some furniture and noticed blood along the floor and on the wall leading up to a hole in the ceiling. Thinking a raccoon was living in the ceiling, he checked, found nothing, cleaned the walls and patched the ceiling. The next day, he moved an overstuffed chair that was under the window, and to his surprise, found “Courage”, guarding her kittens. He could tell she was injured. He fed her and propped the door open so she could go in and out. 

On Sat., a friend came with her cat carrier, put “Courage” and her kittens into the carrier and brought them to us. 

One can only imagine what this cat endured for the sake of her kittens. The jagged hole in the window is not more than 4 inches wide or tall, and the jump from the window ledge on both sides of the window is at least 18 inches high. How many times did she have to go through this hole in order to feed herself in the weeks after the kittens were born, compounding the injury to her leg each time. There is no evidence she used the room for anything but a safe haven for her kittens. 

“Courage” is indeed lucky to have been found by such a caring family and brought to Animal Aid. She and her kittens are now safe at a veterinary clinic and will be in a foster home as soon after surgery as possible. The kittens will be ready for adoption around the middle of Sept. 

“Courage”, approximately 1 ½ years old, is very sweet, a beautiful Russian Blue colour and very protective of her kittens. She may always walk with a limp from the injury to her leg, as surgery will not guarantee the leg will ever be normal again. But, we know she will find a new forever home where she will be loved and pampered, as she so deserves.

Courage: 








The window she climbed through to keep her kittens alive








The kittens safe & sound at the animal shelter








its not a great pic... but at least they are safe


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I read an article about her 1-2 weeks ago and they said someone already picked her up. Many people got interesting since there was such strong article in the newspapers.


----------

